# Medidor uH de bobinas, alguien puede aportar dato para su construccion ?



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

el tema de construir un transmisor rf y entregue en la antena la potencia casi sin desperdicios, en buena medida es a la buena construccion de las bobinas.

alguien puede aportar información para construir un medidor de uH de bobinas ?.






.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> el tema de construir un transmisor rf y entregue en la antena la potencia casi sin desperdicios, en buena medida es a la buena construccion de las bobinas.
> 
> alguien puede aportar información para construir un medidor de uH de bobinas ?..


 
Fijate este:

http://sound.whsites.net/project121.htm

Creo que el rango de inductancia es mas alta que el que vos buscas, pero no debe ser tan dificil cambiarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

gracias ezavalla por el dato, lo voy a estudiar.







.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 3, 2009)

hola si en lo que a medidor de inductancias te refieres aqui te dejo uno que esta en otra parte de  este foro pero no recuerdo donde


----------



## Ferny (Ene 3, 2009)

Yo me hice éste y anda de vicio, dice medir inductancias de hasta 10mH y también sirve para medir capacidades pequeñas (hasta 1uF más o menos)

http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html

EDITO: es el mismo que te puso diego_z


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

diego_z, no puedo abrir el archivo adjunto.






.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2009)

Amigo Enca es recomendable (ya que te he visto mucho en el foro de radio) que te armes un modulo LC meter como el puso el che diego y otro compañero del foro. 

Asi quedo el mio (Ahorita esta pintado de negro y tiene un frecu ademas)






EDIT1: Tiene un amplio margen de inductancias (yo he medido hasta 30 mH [Entiendase miliHenry])

PD: Al amigo que lo armo.. es cierto que te mide hasta 1 uF? Pero si el limite es 100 nF o 0,1 uF


----------



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

Gracias Ferny por la información, junto a un pulsador hay una bobina que conecta a masa y el otro extremo al pin 13 del pic 16f628, que tipo de bobina es ? El pic 16f628 se consigue en Argentina ? Que costo tiene ?
Amigo Anthony123, ese gabinete lo usaria para un transmisor ! Para éstas cosas uso madera y taper. :


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2009)

Me deje de la madera debido a que vivo en un lugar humedo y el metal es mejor..! 

PD: Jajajaj siempre uso los case de fuente de PC's para los proyectos.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 3, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> amigo anthony123, ese gabinete lo usaría para un transmisor ! Para éstas cosas uso madera y taper.



Aja es el mismo que la mayoría tenemos , ahora no entiendo que es eso de taper?



			
				enca dijo:
			
		

> diego_z, no puedo abrir el archivo adjunto.



Acabo de bajarlo y abrirlo, jeje


----------



## Ferny (Ene 3, 2009)

El mío quedó como en las fotos, no tuve tiempo de armarlo en una caja  



			
				enca dijo:
			
		

> gracias Ferny por la información. junto a un pulsador hay una bobina que conecta a masa y el otro extremo al pin 13 del pic 16f628, que tipo de bobina es ?



Esa bobina junto a los dos terminales que tiene a su izquierda que parecen un pulsador es en realidad un relé. La bobina no es más que la bobina de excitación del relé.

Pero ojo con eso, el relé que yo usé era uno de 5V pero la bobina consumía unos 70 mA, eso no lo puedes conectar directamente a un pin del pic como está en el esquema, porque éste no da tanta corriente (de hecho leyendo por la página dicen que hay que usar un relé especial de bajo consumo en la bobina, cosa que yo no encontré por donde vivo). La solución que apliqué fue poner entre medias un 2N3904 (sirve cualquier otro transistor NPN similar), con la base conectada al pin del pic, el colector a +5V y el emisor a la bobina del relé.



			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> PD: Al amigo que lo armo.. es cierto que te mide hasta 1 uF? Pero si el limite es 100 nF o 0,1 uF



Había leído mal, efectivamente dice que el límite son 0.1uF, sin embargo los condensadores de 470nF me los lee sin problemas (ver foto). Probé un condensador de 1uF y da "over range", así que obviamente el límite debe andar por encima de 470nF y por debajo de los 1000nF...

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7498zl9.jpg http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7516yw5.jpg


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Yo ahorita estoy teniendo problemas con la medicion de capacitores de 100 nF en adelante.

Los de 100 nF me los marca como si fueran de 56 nF o menos y antes no ocurria eso    


PD: tu trabajo esta muy bueno.. pero como me dijo Fogonazo una vez: Debes intercalar una resistencia pequeña para que no halla un corto con la patilla del pic y GND


----------



## diego_z (Ene 4, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo ahorita estoy teniendo problemas con la medicion de capacitores de 100 nF en adelante.
> 
> Los de 100 nF me los marca como si fueran de 56 nF o menos y antes no ocurria eso
> 
> ...



que patilla ? si esta configurada como entrada no veo el problema y como salida en este circuito solo hay una que es la del rele a exepcion de las del lcd


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Me refieroentre la salida del pic y el transistor que maneja el rele.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 4, 2009)

Cierto, tengo puesta una de 47 ohm, no me había fijado bien


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Ferny que hex usaste? Podes subilo al foro?


----------



## diego_z (Ene 4, 2009)

Entre ra1 y la base del tr debes poner una de por lo menos 1 k cómo mínimo , yo uso 2k2 para no exceder el consumo en la pata del pic que su salida máxima es de unos 50mA en el puerto a.

Bueno aquí hay una explicación detallada del funcionamiento y tal ves el error de la medida de capacidad que tienes antoni lo soluciones con ésto , el caso es que es basicamente un contador de 16 bits , mejor leelo
Inductometro  LC METER


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Atribuyen los errores a fallas en ls componentes. Yo uso capacitores MTK nuevos y para valores bajos de C no tngo problemas. Todo viene de 100 nF para arriba.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 4, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Ferny que hex usaste? Podes subilo al foro?



Es el que viene en la página que dejé http://ironbark.bendigo.latrobe.edu.au/~rice/lc/index2.html
Donde pone *Assembled Hex code (complete, ready to work!)*



			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> entre ra1 y la bace del tr debes poner una de por lo menos 1 k como minimo , yo uso 2k2 para no exeder el consumo en la pata del pic que su salida maxima es de unos 50ma en el puerto a



Estuve probando varios valores en la protoboard antes de ensamblarlo y vi que cuanto más baja era la resistencia mejor iba, al final quedó en 47 ohm porque más baja ya me parecía demasiado... Creo recordar además que hasta que no puse 220 ohm no conseguía disparar el relé. Supongo que será por las características del 2N3904 que usé... igual con otro transistor iba mejor, pero es el que tenía a mano 

Sobre la precisión igual tiene que ver la famosa bobina de 100uH, yo la puse de 82uH como sugerían más abajo en esa página... Los condensadores los puse de 1nF de tipo MKT.



> Experts may like to adjust the inductor value to raise F1 to near 00060000 to obtain maximum resolution from the meter. An "L" value of 82uH is preferred instead of the specified 100uH (but you can't buy 82uH inductors in Bendigo).


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Yo no consegui una de 82 uH..! Aunque me podria armar una con extrema presicion usando el metodo de "oscilacion"

Uso mi oscilador libre de pruebas y un cap de MTK de 5% de tolerancia. Y uso la formula de L (uH) = 25330/ [(F*F)(C)]

Donde F en hercios  yC en picofaradio.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 4, 2009)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Estuve probando varios valores en la protoboard antes de ensamblarlo y vi que cuanto más baja era la resistencia mejor iba, al final quedó en 47 ohm porque más baja ya me parecía demasiado... Creo recordar además que hasta que no puse 220 ohm no conseguía disparar el relé. Supongo que será por las características del 2N3904 que usé... igual con otro transistor iba mejor, pero es el que tenía a mano



tal vez no exitas el rele con el voltaje necesario


antony hiciste esta prueba ?esto es muy importante en cuanto a precicion del aparato 

sacado de otro foro 
""sobre la calibracion el valor mencionado arriba se puede obsercar en el lCD si cierras el jumper que va al pin 9 del pic si  te marca arriba de 50000 estas muy biem si te marca abajo de 40000 ahi pierdes mucha precision el mio como dije me marca 45000 asi que estoy biem pero puedo mejorar ""


----------



## Guest (Ene 4, 2009)

la bobina de 100uH puede ser reemplazado por un choque de 100 uH ?






.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

el mio anda por encima de los 500000. No se.. tengo gnas de meterle el hex de nuevo.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 4, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> la bobina de 100uH puede ser reemplazado por un choque de 100 uH ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


creo que es el mismo elemento 

antony si fuera el hex no andaria naa


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Recuerda que este hex que usa el pic, tiene contacto "humano" por asi decirlo. Con esto me refiero a que el programa se encuentra ante la presencia de modificaciones (Calibracion) y por ende, luego de un largo tiempo de uo (como el mio) se cague.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 4, 2009)

jeje  si fuera eso no arrancaria o se colgaria , el error es de hardware


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

En que podrias estar fallando? si nisiqiera he tocado la placa.


----------



## fraxisco (Jun 21, 2009)

miren yo quiero hacer esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm como cuantas vueltas u  ohm tiene la bobina dice 100-220uH pero yo no tengo idea que significa uH por favor me podrian responder








salu2


----------



## master2009 (Mar 26, 2010)

ferny hola podrias enviarme el codigo q*UE* tienes en el pic de tu medidor de  bobinas porfa es q*UE* solo el mio dice calibrando y no cambia de ahi y es  simulacion y en el proto es igual ayudame porfa o enviame todo lo q*UE*  tengas porfa te lo agradecere mucho


----------



## bb1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo monté este http://www.tecnofilos.org/Proyectos/...o/medidor.html

y va fenómeno y es baratísimo.


----------



## gca (Mar 30, 2010)

Con que haces la medicion osciloscopio o multimetro?


----------



## bb1 (Mar 31, 2010)

No había caído en ese detalle, osciloscopio ...


----------

